

Ask HN: How to hack Yelp? - kevinburke

I've been helping family members with their small business websites, and they keep asking about their Yelp ratings. I know exactly what to do to help boost Google ratings (add meta descriptions, alt text, etc), but I have no clue about Yelp and there don't seem to be that many articles about it. I was hoping to get some advice from the HN community.<p>What does the $300 a month in advertising get you?<p>Does paying Yelp to advertise give you more control over your listing? Or are advertisers given favorable treatment from customer support, etc?<p>Why are good, organic reviews deleted? How can you remove/unpromote unfair reviews?<p>I understand that Yelp has to protect this information, the same way Google does, but at least Google has instructions about how to be a "good" website, where I'm totally at a loss for Yelp.<p>Thanks for your help, Kevin
======
nowarninglabel
Some food for thought on the subject: [http://www.eastbayexpress.com/ebx/yelp-
and-the-business-of-e...](http://www.eastbayexpress.com/ebx/yelp-and-the-
business-of-extortion-20/Content?oid=1176635)

